# Bullseye "Ringshot"



## bullseyeben!

This is a great lil micro frame i made some time ago, thats very pocket happy yet still packs some punch.
I would be glad to see some other members have a crack at making one. A great lil plinker! It's just on 3" tall, 2" wide at the lower forks that slightly narrow towards the top, with the ring whole at 1" also the fork spacing inside at 1"... hope to see some members give it a crack.. I would also recommend that people only try this design if they are experienced shooters, especially with small frames, or no frame at all lol.


----------



## Charles

Nice design ... very compact. Once again it illustrates the fact that you do not need a massive frame to have a powerful slingshot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Here's the PDF


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thanks for that hrawk! Good man...


----------



## Hrawk

Any time man, I've finished all my 3D work for the year, now its time to play with the things I like doing









Anything else you would like drawn up ?


----------



## pomputin

I made one out of 8mm MDF and added self-amalgamating tape for a good grip, it´s fantastic!


----------



## pomputin

I will try to make an aluminium cast version by lost foam casting technique and I started a new topic about it. search for Lost foam/wax casting.


----------



## e~shot

Cool!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Cool sounds a great idea, keep us informed of your progress.. Ben


----------



## newconvert

i am going to try this one out, i love how small it is, but so big at the same time


----------



## kootenay

Just built this baby soon as I get some bands going to try it out


----------



## Jesus Freak

Thanks for this little shooter...


----------



## Flatband

Hey BEB,
that is one cool little frame Bud! Nice job! Flatband


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> This is a great lil micro frame i made some time ago, thats very pocket happy yet still packs some punch.
> I would be glad to see some other members have a crack at making one. A great lil plinker! It's just on 3" tall, 2" wide at the lower forks that slightly narrow towards the top, with the ring whole at 1" also the fork spacing inside at 1"... hope to see some members give it a crack.. I would also recommend that people only try this design if they are experienced shooters, especially with small frames, or no frame at all lol.


i made one! shoots nice


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good job mate! Looks like its oak or ash? How will you go about the finish? In that vid i used a double straight cut about 12mm wide each at about 8".. I now prefer a zippy easier pull on this frame prob a 22 - 18mm taper 8" tied single per side.. the longish bands lend a bit of life to the taper effect, and will still clock an easy 230 fps + with 9mm.. keep us posted, cheers, Ben


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Good job mate! Looks like its oak or ash? How will you go about the finish? In that vid i used a double straight cut about 12mm wide each at about 8".. I now prefer a zippy easier pull on this frame prob a 22 - 18mm taper 8" tied single per side.. the longish bands lend a bit of life to the taper effect, and will still clock an easy 230 fps + with 9mm.. keep us posted, cheers, Ben


its red oak, i finished it with teak oil only, i like the grippy feel to this little ring shooter i am banding it with tex's bb bands. right at 12.7 x 9.5 x 190mm i love shooting bbs with this thing. i am beginning to like latex over thera as well. even at 7.5" i am doing butterfly with this tiny bands! i know i know the bands look enormous compared to the ring shooter, i think that is funny mate! thanks for the design.







i place my second finger in the hole


----------



## bullseyeben!

Great plinkin bands! looks awsome oiled up, remember especially with light bands, its easy to POP a ring finger through and almost hold it hammer style, so without support from your index finger and thumb- heavier bands prob suite a wee bit more finger support, have fun mate!


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Great plinkin bands! looks awsome oiled up, remember especially with light bands, its easy to POP a ring finger through and almost hold it hammer style, so without support from your index finger and thumb- heavier bands prob suite a wee bit more finger support, have fun mate!


thats what i do, i mean using a finger to stabilize the shooter, and you are right, fits in any pocket yet its solid.


----------



## JLS:Survival

new2




__
JLS:Survival


__
Dec 21, 2011


__
1



Micro-shooter









  








new1




__
JLS:Survival


__
Dec 21, 2011




Micro Shooter with 1/8 steel reinforced forks






Heres my take on it BullseyeBen, this little thing packs a punch, the second picture is a shot of the top of the forks, I reinforced both forks with 1/4 inch round steel, its made from cherry wood and fnished with 8 coats of lacqure, I have it banded with 1 inch straight cut TBG @ 8 inches long and shoot 3/8 inch ammo with it, great design!!


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> Any time man, I've finished all my 3D work for the year, now its time to play with the things I like doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you would like drawn up ?


Umm how good are you at BOOBIES??? Just watched Tim Minchins 'Confessions' song again. LOVE THAT GUY... What a funny bugger.

Anyway here's one I did a little while ago thats kinda like your ringshooter ben.


----------



## kootenay

made two up out of laminated oak did not have any bands around so I used marksman hypervelocity bands on one, very accurate and ver powerful 
the other one I made a little longer and put some really big tubes from the hardware store and I shoot 54 cal lead balls 240Gr. weight they will go through a lot of cardbroad!!!! but even with the small design it is comfortable and accurate. look out grouse or zombies!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice re enforcing there jls, I never bothered being such low forks, but hes a good bloke Justin Case hahaaa..
And that's a beautie Rapier,........show off


----------



## JLS:Survival

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice re enforcing there jls, I never bothered being such low forks, but hes a good bloke Justin Case hahaaa..
> And that's a beautie Rapier,........show off


thank you


----------



## newconvert

Rapier said:


> Any time man, I've finished all my 3D work for the year, now its time to play with the things I like doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you would like drawn up ?


Umm how good are you at BOOBIES??? Just watched Tim Minchins 'Confessions' song again. LOVE THAT GUY... What a funny bugger.

Anyway here's one I did a little while ago thats kinda like your ringshooter ben.

View attachment 17175
View attachment 17176
View attachment 17177

[/quote]this is really cool


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Great plinkin bands! looks awsome oiled up, remember especially with light bands, its easy to POP a ring finger through and almost hold it hammer style, so without support from your index finger and thumb- heavier bands prob suite a wee bit more finger support, have fun mate!


i sent the ss Henry sent to my son in the military to my son i also asked if he wanted another for variety, of all my home mades and customs he chose the ringshooter so he could pocket it.


----------



## sling-N-bb

really like that design, gonna try to make it this weekend, theres an awesome walking trail
with alot of unwanted wildlife thats needs to be thinned out, and the "ringshot" would be
perfect...


----------



## bullseyeben!

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## newconvert

bullseyeben! said:


> Great plinkin bands! looks awsome oiled up, remember especially with light bands, its easy to POP a ring finger through and almost hold it hammer style, so without support from your index finger and thumb- heavier bands prob suite a wee bit more finger support, have fun mate!


hmmmmm gonna have to try the ring finger method? i never really thought of that................ good catch!


----------

